# Oh my...7 eggs !!!!!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, yesterday was the day for egg #7, and I kept watch through out the day and nothing. But guess what I woke up to this morning...7 EGGS! Maya has been in the nest all morning so I don't want to disturb her to check the fertility of the rest. I know 4 are fertile for sure, the last time i checked. When I can I will check the rest, i will let you know  Still keeping my fingers crossed though.

And just and update...Maya left the nest so I quickly grabbed my little light, and i have have 5 eggs now showing red spidery veins !!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

An egg is usually pretty easy to candle 5 days after it was laid.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

UNNNREALL!!!!!!!!!!! 

I cannot believe she has 7 eggs, and 5 are FERTILE  Thats sooo good for a tiel, let alone OUR lil miss Maya! 

You guys are located in Orangeville correct? Do you ever come to London? 

Kirbs


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok now that you have 7 eggs i hope you are prepared for hand feeding when the first egg hatches bye the time the 7th hatches the oldest will be 2 weeks old that is a huge growth difference between the 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> bye the time the 7th hatches the oldest will be 2 weeks old


The age difference might not be THAT much, depending on when the parents started incubating. When Buster and Shodu had a clutch of six, the first four chicks hatched within a 48 hour time period. The last chick hatched six days after the first one.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Kirby said:


> UNNNREALL!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cannot believe she has 7 eggs, and 5 are FERTILE  Thats sooo good for a tiel, let alone OUR lil miss Maya!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the last time I was i London, was when I went to UWO in 1991. Gosh, that was a long time ago...lol Yes, I am in Orangeville.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow i hope u get lots of babies from them!!!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

allen said:


> ok now that you have 7 eggs i hope you are prepared for hand feeding when the first egg hatches bye the time the 7th hatches the oldest will be 2 weeks old that is a huge growth difference between the 2


So, which babies would I need to hand-feed under this possibility. The first ones? Or more likely the younger ones? i was hoping to be able to let Maya feed her chicks, but then as more eggs began to come, I realized I will have to get involved. Do I have to remove them from the nest if this occurs, or do I leave them there, and just remove them to feed? If I have to remove them, i have a small cage and heating pad on hand in case i need to remove the chicks. And I was going to buy baby feeding formula anyways to have on hand, because I read somewhere to add some to the soft food which the parents would feet to the babies.

I am so excited, but I am sure I will have lots more questions when they hatch, and especially if i have to handfeed.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Just like Tielfan said, you may not need to remove them. Cockatiels sometimes won't start incubating when the first one is laid. Sometimes they wait until the last. Even if they do hatch around the same time, it may be too much work for the birds. I'd be prepared either way. Its scary at first if you have never done it before, but you get the hang of it. 

You should hand feed the oldest ones. Hand feeding younger ones is not only extremely difficult, but very very very time consuming. You have a much better survival rate when you start when the chicks are older. You also won't have to feed them every 2 hours... night and day. You should probably take the oldest ones out and keep them in a separate cage. There is no harm in being prepared. You may not even have to do anything. 
Good luck and congrats! I can't imagine seven new 'tiels all at once.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a link to how to be prepared for such a case and yes at 2 weeks you still need a brooder 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hope they're all fertile, that'll be amazing!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

allen said:


> here is a link to how to be prepared for such a case and yes at 2 weeks you still need a brooder
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6140


Thanks Allen for this thread! This is exactly what I thought I was to do...it is nice to see it in pics so I do it right


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I checked this morning....6 fertile eggs! I think I'm (and the parents of course ) are going to be busy !


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

6 fertile, WOOHOO! I hope #7 is too then. You, mum and dad are going to be very busy.

They're doing so well, go Maya and Memphis!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup....very busy! I'm getting a little nervous now  I think it's just because I've never done this before.  I am glad that i have everyone here when questions arise


----------

